# save iphone text history to external file?



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Was wondering if its possible to save/export text history from iphone.
Also, does backup include text messages, in case a phone has to be restored? And how does backup work after restoring a phone, how do I exactly tell iphone to be sync with backup?

thanks


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

1


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

I use this - Syphone

It works well


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks I'll try that, any app for pc?


----------



## heinz (Apr 11, 2009)

platform independent (i.e. works with windows, too) online solution for transfering your iphone's sms to your computer would be iphone sms backup export - convert your iphone text messages to PDF, CSV and XML


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

passmoregas23 said:


> I use this - Syphone
> 
> It works well


Fixed your link:

Micromat - Syphone

.


----------

